# Attention bear hunters



## chitlin (Dec 16, 2009)

"ATTENTION BEAR HUNTERS Are you fed up with having a plott hound that runs silent on track, or fed up with having a plott that you positively cant break off running those horrible trash Hogs? If so, please contact me before you cull"


----------



## JWilson (Dec 17, 2009)

We can not run bears with dogs here in GA


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2009)

JWilson said:


> We can run bears with dogs here in GA



Is this a statement or a question ???

Because the regulations, as I understand them, is it is illegal.


----------



## JWilson (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry I forgot something


----------



## danny-s (Dec 21, 2009)

ok what did you forget?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 21, 2009)

danny-s said:


> ok what did you forget?


 the word NOT that he added to his post


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 22, 2009)

You can hunt bears with hounds in Georgia( Southern zone). Just not in the North Georgia zone. You can however train your dogs on bears in North Georgia, outside the June 1st to August 15th dates....


----------



## JWilson (Dec 22, 2009)

*Bears and Dogs don't mix in North GA.*



bullsprig1100 said:


> You can hunt bears with hounds in Georgia( Southern zone). Just not in the North Georgia zone. You can however train your dogs on bears in North Georgia, outside the June 1st to August 15th dates....



Yea as long as DNR does not see you do it. You cant even hog hunt NF land unless there is a hunting season open with or without dogs. You can't even feed bears DNR will write you a ticket read under the NF section of your hunting regs along with the dog hunting thing. If you need anymore info check the bear hunting regs. NO DOGS


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 22, 2009)

Again.....Thats for hunting....I can and do train my hounds in North Georgia on NF land all the time. Just cant carry a weapon......I have met with the GW on several training occasions, and there is no issue. Dont confuse training dogs with hunting. You are correct, there is no hunting with dogs for bears or hogs in North Georgia, but training season is 9 and a half months long.......If it meant giving up the 9 and a half month training season for a bear/hog hunting with dogs season, I would be against losing the training season.....Just my opinion. Longest training season in the east for hounds....I like it!!!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 23, 2009)

With all due respect JWILSON, in order to not confuse anyone with regards to hunting of bears and hogs in Georgia, I am including statements from page 22 and 14 of the 2009/2010 Georgia hunting regulations guide for your review:

NATIONAL FOREST & CORPS OF ENGINEERS LANDS
(out side of WMAs) Hogs may be taken with
archery equipment during archery deer season,
with deer weapons during firearms deer season,
with turkey weapons during turkey season and
with small game weapons during small game
season from Aug. 15 through the last day of
Feb. Pursuing, catching or hunting hogs with
dogs is prohibited during firearms deer season.
No limit. No night hunting. No hunting over
bait. Hunting license requirements must be
met. Hunter orange is required during firearms
and primitive weapons deer seasons.

BEARS
Restriction Killing of females with cub(s) or
a cub under 75 pounds is prohibited.
Northern Zone In Banks, Barrow, Bartow,
Catoosa, Chattooga, Cherokee, Dade,
Dawson, Fannin, Floyd, Forsyth, Franklin,
Gilmer, Gordon, Habersham, Hall, Hart,
Jackson, Lumpkin, Madison, Murray,
Pickens, Rabun, Stephens, Towns, Union,
Walker, White, Whitfield Cos.:
• Archery: Sept. 12–Oct.9
• Primitive Weapons: Oct. 10–16
• Firearms: Oct. 17–Dec. 6
No dogs or bait allowed. Bears must be reported
to personnel of the Wildlife Resources
Division, Gainesville Office (770) 535-5700
or Armuchee Office (706) 295-6041 within
24 hours of harvest. After hours, call
1-800-241-4113. At a minimum, the hide
and skull must be taken to the Gainesville
or Armuchee office within 3 business days of
harvest for tagging. Bears may also be checked
at any WMA check station in the counties
listed above that are open for a managed deer/
bear/hog hunt between 8 a.m.–8 p.m. during
the bear season.
Southern Zone In Brantley, Charlton, Clinch,
Echols and Ware Cos.
• Firearms: Sept. 24–26; Oct. 1–3; Oct. 8–10
Dog hunting allowed; No baiting. Bears must
be checked and tagged at the GA Forestry
Commission Offices in Fargo, Folkston or
Homerville between 12 noon and 9 p.m. on
days of hunts.
Statewide Season Limit One (1)



TRAINING DOGS: There is no closed season for training dogs on private
lands. It is unlawful to possess firearms (except handguns with blank
or shot cartridges), axes, climbers, or other equipment for taking
game while training hunting dogs except that shotguns with number
six or smaller shot may be used while training pointing, flushing,
and retrieving dogs using pen raised quail and pigeons provided
that the dog trainer maintains proof of purchase of pen raised quail.
It is unlawful to run deer with dogs, except during open seasons
for hunting deer with dogs, or to take game by any means while
training hunting dogs, except during open seasons for such game.
On National Forest Lands, dogs may not be trained from June 1–
Aug. 14, or as otherwise provided, and pen-raised birds may not be
used at any time. Persons training dogs for hunting must have a valid
Hunting License unless they are on their own land or land of an
immediate relative. For specific rules regarding WMAs see page 28.

I hope this helps!!!!


----------



## JWilson (Dec 23, 2009)

It does however they are not talking about running bears with dogs sorry I have spoken to DNR on this last year because some of my family have bear dogs and was looking for a place to run them close to the house. Yes the regulations are a little unclear that is the reason I called DNR. But you do what you want to I'm not the one paying the fines.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 26, 2009)

As per Chuck Waters of the Georgia DNR, you can train dogs, even bear dogs, on NF land outside of June 1st to August 14th......Just ask the boys and girls that hunt near the old Lake Burton WMA.....


----------

